# What time does your tortoise/turtle sleep at?



## Tijjer (Oct 10, 2015)

Just a little question/poll I have on what time your shelled friend likes to sleep at.

My turtle likes to sleep as soon as the sun is down. I don't know why but shes just the type of boxie that tends to be more active at sunrise and sunset.


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2015)

My three leopards will walk to their door when outside at 5:00. Almost every time they are out. So, I usually put them in at that time. They roam inside a bit, eat and then find a place to hunker down. So around 5:30 they are in their night spot
Oh, this is summer warm months. Usually a little sooner in winter


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 10, 2015)

In the summer if it is warm enough to be out my leopard also likes to be in by 5 but doesn't settle in his hide until gone 7 sometimes.
Now its Autumn here in the UK he has been settling in the hide at any time from 3.30 to 5 pm
Its strange really because his indoor temps are exactly the same but as he has a big window in his room I assume its something to do with the light.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 10, 2015)

OLI falls asleep whenever he feels like it; or rather; whenever he feels sleepy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 10, 2015)

My Tidgy goes to bed just as the sun goes down, even with artificial lighting on. 
She is a Moroccan tortoise and this is Morocco, so perhaps the seasonal changes are somehow wired into her. 
At the moment she is trying to stop eating and seeking out more sleeping places in the day.
I think she is preparing for hibernation, but i encourage her to eat and keep her active and in a couple of weeks she'll settle back into a normal routine and sleep around about the time the sun sets.


----------



## Myroli (Oct 11, 2015)

My baby sulcata wakes up as soon as the light comes on and naps a few times during the day and as soon as the light goes out he's asleep wherever he is in his enclosure, most of the time it's like he immediately falls asleep once it's "nighttime"


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 11, 2015)

My redfoot is awake and active as soon as the lights go on in the morning and stays that way until dinner/evening time. I'd say sometime between 6 and 7 p.m. he goes to bed for the night. My box turtles are awake much later than that, sometimes late into the night.


----------



## keepergale (Oct 12, 2015)

My guys are up as soon as it starts getting light in the morning but settle in for the night well before sunset. Currently I would say they are "tucked in" by 6:00pm.


----------



## Tijjer (Oct 12, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> My redfoot is awake and active as soon as the lights go on in the morning and stays that way until dinner/evening time. I'd say sometime between 6 and 7 p.m. he goes to bed for the night. My box turtles are awake much later than that, sometimes late into the night.



Haha yeah I remember the one night I came home late night at like 1 amish, as soon as I turned on the lights my boxie comes out and starts having a late night snack x3.


----------

